# Parentheses Fuzz v1 vs. v2



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

I received my board last month so it’s the new version. Build notes talk about D1 & 2 orientation for building a v1 or v2. I don’t understand why anyone would build a v1. What am I missing?





Thanks!
Kenny


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

The V1 was how an actual EQD Life Pedal had the diodes oriented. So if you want to Play Authentic (Copyright Gibson 2019) build V1. If you want to build it logically, build V2.


----------



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Nostradoomus. It doesn’t seem like it would even work in v1 unless you had some incredibly leaky germs!

- Kenny


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

Pretty much, yeah. My guess is they were in the bad parts bin at EQD but they found a use for them haha


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

Guitarists (and pedal folks specifically) are a strange breed,  _someone _is going to insist that the v1 sounds better..... and for them, the info is there.  

For what it's worth, there have been mixed results, but I've installed the diodes both directions in three different builds and it sounds virtually identical in all three.    A friend has both versions of the original and one clone (with v1 orientated diodes) and says they're indistinguishable.


----------



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow, that is crazy. I guess I’ll just follow the PCB screen printing and build a v2. I’m a paint by numbers kind of builder anyway!

Thanks - Kenny


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

Yep.   Regardless of why they were originally built the other way, v2 is how they're built now.... and it makes more sense logically.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

I used 1n5817s matched for Vf and it sounds incredible. Can’t remember if I put them in backwards or not though.


----------



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool. I have a couple of my go-to 1n34a’s that matched pretty close. We’ll see what happens. I’m going to socket those just to satisfy my own v1 vs v2 curiosity.


----------



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

Quick question. Did you use MLCC or film for the three 100p capacitors? I only have MLCC in stock in that value and the silk screened “box” on the PCB makes me wonder.

I’m not good enough at interpreting schematics to understand what part of the circuit is using these capacitors to know if ceramics would adversely affect the sound.

Thanks - Kenny


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

MLCC are fine. I use the little yellow ones, not the red disk type.


----------



## jkp1300 (Feb 6, 2020)

Great, thank you!


----------

